# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  El precio del agua sube en el conjunto de España cinco veces más que el IPC

## sergi1907

Catalunya es la única comunidad del Estado en que los usuarios pagan más por el saneamiento del agua -alcantarillado, depuración y cánones- que por el precio del suministro | En 2012 el consumo de agua fue de 137 litros por habitante y día, un 3,5% menos que el año anterior


Precio del agua por comunidades, según los datos del INE de 2012 INE

El precio del agua en España aumentó un 12,3% en 2012, es decir, cinco veces por encima del incremento en el Índice de Precios al Consumo (IPC, que en el 2012 fue del 2,46%), según los datos oficiales de la Encuesta sobre el Suministro y Saneamiento del Agua publicada por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE). Los datos de este estudio se refieren a lo que se denomina coste unitario del agua, en el que se incluyen los importes abonados por los usuarios en concepto de suministro de agua más los importes abonados en concepto de saneamiento (alcantarillado, depuración y cánones de saneamiento o vertido).
En el año 2012 el coste unitario del agua -media estatal- se situó en 1,73 euros por metro cúbico (en 2011 era de 1,54 euros), con un aumento del 18,6% en el importe atribuido a saneamiento y un 8,4% de aumento en el concepto de suministro de agua.
Los valores más elevados del coste unitario del agua en 2012 se dieron en Región de Murcia (2,50 euros por metro cúbico), Illes Balears (2,38) y Catalunya (2,29). Catalunya es la comunidad del Estado en que los usuarios pagan más por el concepto de saneamiento (1,15 euros por metro cúbico) y la única comunidad en que los usuarios pagan más por saneamiento (1,15 euros) que por el suministro del agua (1,14 euros), según los datos del INE.
Reducción del consumo doméstico
En 2012 el consumo medio de agua de los hogares del conjunto de España se situó en 137 litros por habitante y día, con un descenso del 3,5% respecto a los 142 litros registrados el año anterior. El INE detalla que el consumo medio de agua en los hogares se calcula mediante el cociente entre el volumen total de agua registrada y distribuida a los hogares y la población residente.
Los consumos medios de agua más elevados se dieron en Comunitat Valenciana (160 litros por habitante y día), Cantabria (155) y Castilla y León (152). Por el contrario, los consumos medios más bajos se registraron en los hogares de País Vasco (119 litros por habitante y día), Cataluña (126) y Andalucía (129).
En cifras totales, el consumo de agua de los hogares disminuyó en 2012 un 3,1% en el conjunto de España respecto al año anterior. Por el contrario, los sectores económicos incrementaron la utilización de agua en un 2,6% y los usos municipales de agua aumentaron un 4,6%, según los datos del INE.



http://www.lavanguardia.com/natural/...#ixzz3IJfhxRQX

----------

F. Lázaro (07-nov-2014),Varanya (21-nov-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

> Hemos hecho un estudio en 54 ciudades españolas para comparar el precio del agua, y los resultados señalan diferencias abismales en los precios. Por ejemplo, un hogar de Barcelona que gaste 300 m3 paga 1.393 euros al año, mientras que en Guadalajara se pagarían únicamente 258.
> 
> OCU ha realizado un estudio en 54 ciudades españolas para comparar el precio del agua, revisando las tarifas y las tasas asociadas al consumo, tanto si se incluyen en el recibo como si se cobran aparte.
> 
> Los resultados señalan que existen grandes diferencias en el precio del agua entre ciudades: más de 350 euros anuales. El estudio se publica en la revista OCU-Compra Maestra del mes de marzo.
> 
> El año 2014 empezó con subidas del m3 de agua en seis de cada diez ciudades. Por desgracia, no es algo nuevo: en los cinco últimos años la factura del agua se ha incrementado un 255 % por diferentes motivos, entre los que se incluyen nuevos cánones autonómicos o la subida del IVA. Además, la interpretación de la factura no es sencilla, ya que cada ciudad emplea un sistema de facturación propio.
> 
> OCU considera que las diferencias de precio encontradas no se justifican. El ejemplo más significativo es Murcia, donde una familia con un consumo anual de 175 m3 paga 501 euros anuales, mientras que en Palencia se pagan 145 euros al año por el mismo consumo.
> ...


Fuente: OCU.org

----------

